# Budget Router



## chandrudme (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I need to share my broadband line with LG optimus one mobile..  I've seen some posts about G type / N type routers.. But i'm not aware what it is  

So pl suggest me to choose a best budget router for my need... I may connect 2 mobiles thru wifi. 


The below are the models i've choose based on price factor.. will these serve my purpose?

Buy D-Link ADSL 2+ Ethernet / USB Combo Router (DSL-2520U) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews 

Buy Cisco Compact Wireless-G Home Router (WRT54GH) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

my phone supports Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g only...

It's really sad that no one has responded  any way I'll check it somewhere else. Thx

It's really sad that no one has responded  any way I'll check it somewhere else. Thx

It's really sad that no one has responded  any way I'll check it somewhere else. Thx


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 20, 2011)

hi,i bought a wireless netgear N150 routerFlipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router: Routera couple of months back for Rs 1400,its a good buy,has a max speed of 150mbps  and u can connect upto 4 pc's through a lan cable


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 21, 2011)

@op even if ur phone does not support n then also it is recommended to go for the n router for the advantages as the price difference is only a couple 100 bucks considering the fact in future if u connect a laptop or upgrade ur phone
N v/s G
Better range
Better Speeds
Dual Band
More efficient data delivery
Netgear one is a good router u can consider this also
Flipkart: Asus RT-N10 LX: Router


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 21, 2011)

All Wi-Fi 802.11 n routers are Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g compatible 

@ OP have patience and learn not to behave like kids ..


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks dude..


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 5, 2011)

mithun i'm planning to buy Asus RT-N10 LX or Netgear Wireless Router N-150 WGR614... which one  is best? pl advice..   also do i need a modem also to use the router?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 6, 2011)

u can use ur existing modem with the router both of them r good choice will depend on availability/service/price


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks mithun..


----------

